# Rally I refinish



## Markd15668 (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm refreshing my Rally I wheels. I know the fronts are painted Argent Silver. What is the back of the wheel painted? Mine are black but I don't know if someone did that or if they came from the factory that way. Anybody know?
Thanks.


----------



## gtoguy389 (Jun 3, 2012)

> I'm refreshing my Rally I wheels. I know the fronts are painted Argent Silver. What is the back of the wheel painted? Mine are black but I don't know if someone did that or if they came from the factory that way. Anybody know?
> Thanks.



The back of the Rally I's would have been painted black from the factory first with the Argent Silver being painted 2nd, with the silver over-spray visible from the back around the slots and lugnut holes and hub opening.


----------

